# 2 fledging feral pigeons need home



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

I recently rescued 2 Rock Doves that needed a home. I have weaned them and they have just learned to fly. They are very healthy and love people we just don't have the room to keep them. These birds are imprinted and could not survive in the wild. They are both really loving and beautiful. We would really love to keep them but feel that they need more room and attention. If anyone is interested please let me know.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Jazicat,

I have socialized a great many hand raised Pigeons into my feral Flock.
Always at their own pace, and beginning indoors here where recovering ferals are allowed to free fly and socialize with womever is obliged to remain indoors.

Anyway, I am in Las Vegas, Nevada.

If there is a way to get these two to me, I would be happy to take over from here and to see to it they are gently educated unto the feral worlds of their kin.
Where we may expect them to do splendidly.

My flock is a happy one, and many of them I have been feeding and talking to daily since 1986.

All the orphan Baby Pigeons I have raised since being in this location, have joined this flock, sometimes going from there to join other flocks to where years go by then I see them again here.


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

Thank you for your offer. I am hoping to find a home as pets. I am also too far to easily get them to you. We are willing to take the time to find the right place but really appreciate your offer.


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

After much thought and some remodeling we have decided to keep our baby pigeons. Things have improved greatly and our birds are adjusting much better to the pigeons flying around. We have fallen in love and are happy to have them.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

That's great, Jazicat! I'm very happy for you and for your pigeons!

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Jazicat said:


> After much thought and some remodeling we have decided to keep our baby pigeons. Things have improved greatly and our birds are adjusting much better to the pigeons flying around. We have fallen in love and are happy to have them.


I'm so glad you are keeping the youngsters. I was very concerned about these babies when you posted the adoption.

Wishing you and your youngsters all the best!


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

Treesa, Thank you! I took a few days to look at what I really wanted for these babies. I realized that I could provide exactly what I pictured with a little adjustment. About the time I had this realization my sparrows decided that the pigeons are harmless. To be honest I think the sparrows think they are a little slow because they don't act "normal". My flock is very fun to watch!


----------

